# Do pups stop moving near to labour?



## Nicola2009 (Aug 4, 2009)

Was wondering do they always stop moving as much near to labour or just some times ?


----------



## tattybabe71 (Sep 10, 2010)

I dont really know ..but when my girl Ruby gave birth last Sunday they were still moving about .. i suppose it differs with each bitch


----------



## Bellasmaid (Aug 18, 2010)

The day bella went into labour they werent quite as active.


----------



## Tanya1989 (Dec 4, 2009)

About 2 days before they become really active as they are moving into birthing position, then from the day before they go quieter, but yes they do keep moving, often though not as much


----------



## penn (Jul 21, 2010)

I think it depends on how big the litter is. 

My toy fox had a huge litter and I could see pups jumping up and down, even on the day of labour.

But it was very very hard to see pups in my Rottie's stomach. She had a small litter and muscual stomach. I couldn't see any moving, but I once or twice felt a slight movement, but not that convincing.


----------

